# The fault in our stars



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?

My daughter recently did the book at school and asked to go along to see the film.

I hadn't read the book and didn't have time to even prepare myself for what I was going to see.

I was about the only man in the cinema which let me know in advance it was a bit of a chick flick. I wasn't quite prepared for the rest though.

It sets out to be very heartbreaking. I'll not ruin the plot for people who are going to it.

I can't actually work out if I enjoyed it, or was sitting there with great interest as it cut a little close to the bone playing on people's emotions.

Certainly wasn't a cheery afternoon's viewing with my daughter. 

I'm not really sure is a film you really want younger kids to see.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I think from the tv advert we can all guess what's goingto happen


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I think from the tv advert we can all guess what's goingto happen


Having now watched the trailer, it isn't quite like that. The romance soon turns to doom and gloom.

The trailer doesn't cover the parts I'm referring too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm weak when it comes to those kind of movies. Certainly wouldn't/couldn't go to see it if i could help it. I understand though, it's tough if that's what they want to see.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SkodaVRS said:


> A film about cancer sufferers and you thought it would be cheerful !


As explained in the first post, I had no idea what it was about.

It was quite cold how they portrayed it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SkodaVRS said:


> Maybe check next time what your going to see ? :lol:


Or maybe the school need to look at the learning material?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SkodaVRS said:


> Maybe check next time what your going to see ? :lol:


I see you're going to be a bundle of laughs on this forum.

As explained in the first post, 1) The film was not my choice.

2) I didn't have time to even find out.

When a child suggests going to see a 12A rated film because they read the book at school, you don't expect to see such harsh hitting scenes.

When the Guardian have to use words such as brutal, crass and manipulative, it isn't the words you'd normally associate with a young ones film. Yes before you ask again, I didn't read the reviews until afterwards.

My concerns isn't that I watched this film. I'm a big boy and can handle this.

I do have my concerns that this is a 12A film and kids want to see it based on the book.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sjk said:


> Or maybe the school need to look at the learning material?


My daughter said the book wasn't like the film. The film made it much, much worse.

All the kids and even the adults left the cinema bubbling in tears.

Should kids really be that emotionally pushed?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SkodaVRS said:


> Ha, POT, KETTLE , i hadn't heard of the film before i saw your post, it took me aprox 1 minute to Google it though :wave:
> 
> PS how old is this kid !?


Again if you actually did read what I had previously posted you'd maybe think twice about what you've posted. You seem to have issues reading and already looking to pick out completely unnecessary arguments.

You keep making points that I have already covered to attempt to make a needless argument.

As I said earlier, the trailer doesn't prepare you for the film. The trailer doesn't scratch what I'm talking about.

I honestly never thought raising a simple topic about a film would manage to get someone's pants in a twist.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

sjk said:


> Or maybe the school need to look at the learning material?


Maybe it prepares them to what can and does happen in real life?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

Parent Guide from IMDB 

Sex & Nudity

4/10

A teen boy and a teen girl kiss in the attic of the Anne Frank Museum and tourists applaud; the two teens walk to his apartment, sit on his bed and kiss again as she unbuttons his shirt to reveal his full bare chest and he takes off her T-shirt; seen from the back, she removes her bra and we see the top of her hips (his hands appear to cover her breasts and the camera cuts away) and we see the two later as the camera pans from the foot to the head of the bed, showing the teen boy's bared chest as well as the girl's bare back (sex is implied).

A teen boy says that his girlfriend is smoking hot and in the parking lot later he kisses the teen girl several times and squeezes her breast with his hand over her shirt once.

A teen boy tells a teen girl that he is a virgin; he draws a picture of the circle of virgins with only himself inside it and she laughs.

A teen girl watches movies featuring brief scenes of a man and a woman kissing or sitting in separate bathtubs filled with bubbles and talking on the phone (only their arms show).

A woman walks out of a bathroom wearing a large towel and we see her bare shoulders.

A woman wears a short dress.




Hope this help you.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

JaswinderSingh said:


> Parent Guide from IMDB
> 
> Sex & Nudity
> 
> ...


Don't think the op was talking about the sexual content of the film tbh


----------

